# White or wheat bread?



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Which do you prefer?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Whole wheat is healthier for you, so I'd go with that.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Brown wheat bread is healthier, but I still prefer white.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Brown bread taste like crap and most of us are probably doing it wrong anyway.


----------



## AfarOff (Mar 29, 2012)

White bread is still technically wheat. Ohsnap.

I prefer European white breads.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Whole wheat, always


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I prefer ten grain bread. There is a bakery here that makes good ten grain bread.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Used to only be able to stomach starchy white stuff when it came to bread. I only eat wheat now though for health reasons. I was pretty disgusted by the texture and taste at first, but now I'm completely used to it. It's not that big a deal when you consider how rarely I even use bread for anything anyway.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

White makes sandwhiches taste so much yummier.


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

I like my bread like I like my men.

White


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

Whole wheat, most definately. I've always hated white bread, even as a child...the way it gets so soft and soggy in the center grosses me out for some reason


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

honey wheat, whatever that is.


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

white toasted with jam
wheat with meat
toasted is better


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

Whole wheat


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Wheat, most of the time, just 'cause I'm used to it.

I hate the kinds with nuts and stuff in it though. NO ;`;


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Kris10 said:


> I like my bread like I like my men.
> 
> White


Do you also like your men soft and doughy? If so, I'm your man. 

Whole wheat, all day. 10 year old me is looking at 28 year old me with shock.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

I like wheat usually.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

Whole wheat is better.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Depends on what I'm eating it with. Some things work really well with whole wheat and other things just don't. Wonderbread-type white bread is gross, though, and I'm trying to avoid bread these days.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

carambola said:


> Wonderbread-type white bread is gross


Totally!

When I was in elementary school, we only bought Wonderbread, then we bought wheat one day and never went back haha


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

White bread. I like the taste better, but I prefer whole wheat/grain pasta and whole wheat/grain rice.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Wheat


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I like sourdough bread but wheat is more filling.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Whole wheat


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

I like Wheat Bread since it fills me up more but I prefer White mainly.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Both are okay, depends what I'm in the mood for.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

White bread is too bland for me.


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

wheat


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Wheat. White doesn't taste like anything.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Hawaiian Bread, NOM.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

White bread all the way


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I like the taste of white better but I eat the whole wheat for health reasons. :blank


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

I eat rough rye bread, love the taste.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Super Marshy said:


> Hawaiian Bread, NOM.


 so yummy


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Whole wheat since its healthier and I think it's tastes better


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

White bread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

white bread has no taste, wheat bread with seeds or nuts is the best.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Wheat. It's healthier.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Doesn't matter. I love bread. I'll eat just about any kind as long as it's not gone bad.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm surprised wheat bread is so popular. :con


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

White bread FTW!:clap You only live once people! :yes


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

White bread. I really could care less about the health piece of it all.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think this thread is RACIST!
I said other because I like both. Sometimes I want white, and sometimes I don't.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

It depends. Some wheat is tasty (and it's healthy), but it can be overpowering and you won't taste much of what's on your bread. Then white bread would be of better use. Variation is good. Eat too much of the same thing and it'll lose its appeal over time. Overall, I'd go with white bread.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I prefer sourdough.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm livin' the low-carb lifestyle. I haven't eaten bread in months.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

White


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wheat bread its more natural.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

White bread is wheat bread.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

White. I hate brown or wheat bread, tastes... ugh. x__x


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Amocholes said:


> White bread is wheat bread.


just bleached, right?

i always eat whole wheat.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

White bread.
Omnmnomnomn nom


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

white bread mother****ers :cig


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Wheat. I used to love white, though. Only really switched 'cause it's healthier.


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

Both white and brown bread taste good imo. Brown bread is healthier though.

As much as I love bread... everytime I swallow it I nearly choke on it due to health reasons :/ So not eating much bread for now.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

White ftw. **** wheat bread. So gross.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Wheat 90% of the time because of... health.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't eat bread at all. I preferred wholemeal when I did eat it.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Gluten intolerant.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Wheat! Better for you and tastier. I used to use white when I was a kid but I never ever buy that bread. My fav. though is potato bread, mmmmm!!


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

how bout brown bread


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

Whole wheat. It's healthier and I think it tastes better anyway.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Don't eat much bread, but when I do its usually whole wheat


----------

